# New Knitting Machine



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

Would anyone have any idea what a new one would cost.
I have tried Google, but it does not matter what you type in you get a list of parts for a machine.
I am so interested in buying one, I know nothing about them or the names of the best one, if you could help it would really help.
Thank you.
Joyce.


----------



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

I am sorry that should read Knitting Machine.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

scotchbroad said:


> Would anyone have any idea what a new one would cost.
> I have tried Google, but it does not matter what you type in you get a list of parts for a machine.
> I am so interested in buying one, I know nothing about them or the names of the best one, if you could help it would really help.
> Thank you.
> Joyce.


I typed in "knitting machines canada" in Google and the following list came up (first page):

http://www.knittingmachines.ca/

http://www.silver-reed.ca/

(Knitting Machine Dealers, Canada) - Clearwater Knits

Knitting Machine | Local Deals on Hobbies & Craft Supplies ...
www.kijiji.ca/b-hobbies-craft/gta.../knitting-machine/k0c139l1700272
Find Knitting Machine in hobbies, crafts | Buy hobbies & craft supplies in Toronto (GTA) ... I have a Brother KH 860 knitting machine and Knitleader KL 116 never used still in original ... Visit the discussion forums to chat with other Canadians.

Machine Knitting - About.com
knitting.about.com  Home  Knitting  Knitting Skills
If you want to try it but are afraid you'll pick the wrong knitting machine or ... This no-frills site by a machine knitter who sells machines and patterns in Canada is a ... about machine knitting, especially useful for owners of Brother machines.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

here you go :-D 
http://passapcanada.com/contact.htm


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Joyce, I have recently purchased knitting machines from eBay. You might check there, but first decide what you want to knit so you know whether to buy a standard or a bulky machine. Also you should post on the machine knitting part of this web site so tbat other more experienced knitters can help you or just do a search because there is a lot of information available here already. Good luck on your hunt!

quote=scotchbroad]Would anyone have any idea what a new one would cost.
I have tried Google, but it does not matter what you type in you get a list of parts for a machine.
I am so interested in buying one, I know nothing about them or the names of the best one, if you could help it would really help.
Thank you.
Joyce.[/quote]


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

scotchbroad said:


> Would anyone have any idea what a new one would cost.
> I have tried Google, but it does not matter what you type in you get a list of parts for a machine.
> I am so interested in buying one, I know nothing about them or the names of the best one, if you could help it would really help.
> Thank you.
> Joyce.


If you have never used one, you need to decide what type of yarn you will be using mainly- because there are generally 3 types, chunky, (thicker yarn)mid gauge (worsted wt) and standard (sport wt or finer yarn) There also are very few new machines being made that I am aware of, so you might have better luck looking for a second hand one. I found one of mine through Kijiji and I have seen good deals on EBay as well. Singer and Brother seem to be the most popular and readily available. The Passap machines are heavy duty and do great fabric, but have a very steep learning curve. If you have never used a machine, that might not be a good one to start with. The USM (Ultimate Sweater Machine ) aka BOND machine is quite basic and can be bought new and on EBay- and it is a good machine as well, and cheaper thn the other machines, brand new. There are good deals out there for second hand, and often these machines may have sat in someone's closet or attic for a few years, and with some cleaning up are as good as new and a lot cheaper than brand new.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Check out www.kijiji.ca for your area, you sometimes get good deals on knitting machines there.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I see that you are in Milton, so you may want to see/look in to Peter Smith. Just google it, he has a web site and he repairs and sells knitting machines in Toronto. There is also Cardiknits in Hamilton on the escarpment. Pat should also be able to help you with a new machine. They can run in the $1000 - $2000 range depending on what you want. Both of them should also be able to help you find a used machine if you decide to go with that.


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Joyce
I have a Brother KH-965W/ all the manuals and a new sponge bar for sale for $900.00, plus shipping. If intester in it please let me know. my E-Mail is [email protected], or call me at 1-231-832-1106 Reed City, Michigan 49677-1220
Thank You
Michael


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Joyce,
I bought my Singer Model 155 chunky on Kijiji. Got the main bed, a ribber, a AG 155 Intarsia Carriage, a KR 7 contour knitter, a punch for making punch card, 2 hardcover books called "the Machine Knitter Bible" and about 30 magazines. It came with all accessories parts and Manuals.
All for $725.00. All I had to do is change the sponge bar, give it a cleaning and learn how to use it lol.....
Hope this helps you. There are some good deals your way.&#128522;
PS I also have a Singer model 700 Standard bed and love it as well. It all depends on what yarn you are considering to knit with.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Hi Joyce,

I was looking for a knitting machine like you few months ago. I am new too. I have acquired a few knitting machines since then. My perspective changed a lot since I first started. I bought the used ones I have on Ebay. Some retailers I have come across on the Internet sell used machines also. I would tell you though to first decide what weight yarn you want to knit first. The following website has a lot of information. Take your time researching.

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/

Good luck


----------



## susan1006 (Jun 21, 2014)

My knitting machine experience , using a standard machine, is shaping up to be what I hoped for, and here's my question: I have a ribber to attach, but my stand is not a tilting one. I have attached the ribber, but if I want to use the KH machine without the ribber, can I use it tilted like it is and leave the ribber attached, covered and drppped down to its lowest setting. . ( I made it a slip cover 
I can't find a comment about this situation onine and the photos tend to show the flat bed returned to flat position and the ribber hanging straight down. That isn't an option right now, until I can find a tilt stand for the equipment. 
Any suggestions or work arounds. I have the ribber off right now, but I would like them to remain attached. It increases the possibilities.


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Joyce
I see that you are in Milton, ON. You might consider joining the Burlington Machine Knitters Guild. See their website bmkg.ca. You can attend as a guest at first. You will be able to get lots of information there about the different machines.
Kathy


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

susan1006 said:


> My knitting machine experience , using a standard machine, is shaping up to be what I hoped for, and here's my question: I have a ribber to attach, but my stand is not a tilting one. I have attached the ribber, but if I want to use the KH machine without the ribber, can I use it tilted like it is and leave the ribber attached, covered and drppped down to its lowest setting. . ( I made it a slip cover
> I can't find a comment about this situation onine and the photos tend to show the flat bed returned to flat position and the ribber hanging straight down. That isn't an option right now, until I can find a tilt stand for the equipment.
> Any suggestions or work arounds. I have the ribber off right now, but I would like them to remain attached. It increases the possibilities.


Works fine with ribber lowered. A cover for the ribber helpsto prevent snagging on the project.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

All good advice given here, Joyce. Especially consider the weight of yarn you are most likely to use, and go from there. You may want to check ebay or Kijiji to see what is available, and also check out the site of Peter Smith Trading. Peter is a dealer in Canada, and sells new machines and occasionally some used.

http://www.knittingmachines.ca/

Before you decide on a machine, do your research. Check out sites such as this one, which will explain the different machines you might come across, and what their capabilities are:

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/

Also check out some videos on YouTube. If your research makes you think you want a specific machine, type that model number into the search on YouTube and see it in action, so you get an idea of what is involved. There are just tons and tons of knitting machine videos you can view.

The only machines still being manufactured are Silver-Reed, and some Brother clones made in China (Taitexma and Artisan). Brother and Passap stopped making machines years ago.

There are the Bond machines, as well, but these are very basic machines with no yarn tension control, and everything is manual (hand-manipulated).


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

scotchbroad said:


> Would anyone have any idea what a new one would cost.
> I have tried Google, but it does not matter what you type in you get a list of parts for a machine.
> I am so interested in buying one, I know nothing about them or the names of the best one, if you could help it would really help.
> Thank you.
> Joyce.


check out angelika'syarnstore.com. They have new Silver Reed knitting machines. These are the only ones being made at the present time.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THat is a good site for used machines in Canada. One of the stores mentioned is very expensive. I also bought a number of machines on eBay and did quite well. YOu just have to ask the right questions, such as does it have rust? the manual? all the parts listed in the manual? Is the bed straight or bent from storing improperly? Anything broken?
Watch some videos on YouTube and see what they do.


Lise Paauw said:


> Joyce,
> I bought my Singer Model 155 chunky on Kijiji. Got the main bed, a ribber, a AG 155 Intarsia Carriage, a KR 7 contour knitter, a punch for making punch card, 2 hardcover books called "the Machine Knitter Bible" and about 30 magazines. It came with all accessories parts and Manuals.
> All for $725.00. All I had to do is change the sponge bar, give it a cleaning and learn how to use it lol.....
> Hope this helps you. There are some good deals your way.😊
> PS I also have a Singer model 700 Standard bed and love it as well. It all depends on what yarn you are considering to knit with.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

The only machines still being manufactured are Silver-Reed, and some Brother clones made in China (Taitexma and Artisan). 

My advice (from experience) is to stay away from the clones made in China!! They are very cheaply made!
Betty


----------

